# Using Long-Term Drug Use V-Codes



## scheyenne (Aug 3, 2010)

When coding long-term drug use, are you able to use V58.61 with V58.66 or V58.63 with V58.66?  The codes V58.61 and V58.63 both say they exclude (_not _include) V58.66.  Wouldn't that mean that if a patient was on both meds or even all 3 meds, that you could code them each?  Or does it mean you can only pick 1 of the 3 codes?  Thanks!


----------



## FractalMind (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Scheyenne,

You must use every V-Code that identifies the long term use of each different medication when documented. For example, if patient is on LT use of Aspirin, Coumadin and Plavix, you would use v58.61, V58.66 and V5863.

A little bit of a late reply but I came across this question just today.

Hope it helps.


----------

